# Some Queen Pics



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Hey, false advertisement. Your Post title says "Pics".


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice Joseph, and yea, those cordovans' look like a golden spot of honey!


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Beautiful!! What a contrast she would make with my black Carnolian. I call her Black Betty.


----------

